# Llevar 12v hasta 180 mts



## cicutomarcelo (Ago 31, 2012)

Hola...soy nuevo en esto y de electrónica no entiendo mucho, pero creo que lo que necesito no es muy complicado.
La situación es esta:
Tengo una cámara de CCTV analógca de 12v y consume 600 ma.
La tengo que instalar a 200 mts desde su fuente de alimentación.
Utilizo un cable UTP Categ 5e 24awg, es decir de 0.511 mm cada cablecito.
Tomo solo 1 para para mandar la señal de video utilizando un Balun Pasivo.
Me quedan 3 pares para llevar el voltaje.
La fuente a utilizar es un fuente de 12v 3A Switching.

La pregunta es posible llegar con los 12v hasta los 200 mts?
Se puede plantear alguna otra solución como poner una fuente de 24v 2A y reducir el voltaje que mellegue al final del cable para que me de 12v con algun circuito?

Estuve investigando en Internet y econtre lo siguiente:
R= (12V (fuente) - 11,8v (valor deseado al final del cable) ) / 3A = 0.066 ohms  
S= (0,0171 ohm/mm2 x 400 m) / 0,066 ohm = 103.64 mm2

Me parece un resultado ridiculo, pero si lo hago con la fuente de 24v 2A el rsultado sería:
R= (24v - 12v) / 2A = 6 ohm
S= (0,0171 x 400 ) / 6 = 1,14 mm2
Este número me parece más razonable y creo que sería la suma de los 3 pares de cable UTP que me quedan para usar (0,511x3)=1,533 mm2, es decir que podría llegar a má distancia...

Alguien me puede decir si este razonamiento es el correcto.
Me llegarán los 12v 600ma al final de los 200 mts?
Muchas gracias por todo.
Saludos.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 31, 2012)

Varias cosas.
Que la fuente sea de X amperios no implica que se empleen, en el cálculo debes de poner la corriente que consume tu receptor , no la que podría entregar tu fuente en caso de exigirla.
Los 0,511mm del cable de red no me suena que sean sección, yo diría que es el diámetro. Un cable de 0,5mm² es bastante mas grueso que uno de red. Por lo tanto la sección resultante es ridícula.
Me parece que no te va a valer un cable de red, que para 200m 600mA necesitas una sección considerablemente mayor.
Edito:
Efectivamente la sección es 0,2mm²
http://www.electronicafacil.net/tutoriales/Valores-normalizados-cables-AWG.php


----------



## marianoarcas (Ago 31, 2012)

llevando, 24 volt, por 2 pares de cable, no creo que sea tanta caida de voltaje, que despues lo podes bajar a 12 totalmente fijos, con un circuito de lm317t que se banca 1 ampere bien


----------



## Scooter (Ago 31, 2012)

R=400·0,0171/0.4=17,1 Ω
V=R·I=17,1·0,6=10,26V
Efectivamente tiene razón el compañero marianoarcas, se supone que te van a llegar 13,74V. Un poco justo pero puede valer.

Lo que no tengo claro es que vuelva la señal de vídeo analógica si no es un cable de 75Ω y todo eso y 200 m me parece mucho para vídeo analógico. Alguien que entienda mas que yo de vídeo (que eso es fácil) que nos ilumine


----------



## solaris8 (Ago 31, 2012)

no se que presupuesto manejes, o que posibilidad tienes pero yo mandaria un cable de 220 volts, por un lado y con eso alimentaria una fuente de 12 volts 1 amper cerca de la cam. por otro lado un coaxial y ese seria de video pero como dice el compañero scooter, no se si el video  llegaria bien 



> Efectivamente tiene razón el compañero marianoarcas, se supone que te van a llegar 13,74V. Un poco justo pero puede valer.


si de eso hablo, coincido.
 son muchos metros, y puede haber diferencias de tension , perdidas, y estamos hablando de un sistema de seguridad

no le podemos dejar todo al Sr. Ohm


----------



## Scooter (Ago 31, 2012)

Totalmente de acuerdo, es posible que funcione, pero es seguro que no será muy fiable. No es bueno trabajar demasiado al límite.


----------



## Electronec (Sep 1, 2012)

Este balun pasivo en cuestión soporta 600m. para color y 800m. para blanco y negro.

http://www.construnario.com/diccion...tv-ip/transmisión por cable utp/ds 550227.pdf

Saludos


----------



## solaris8 (Sep 1, 2012)

que bueno ese balun no lo conocia, seria buena opcion en cuanto a video


----------



## ecco (Sep 1, 2012)

Hola, existen fuentes con censado remoto. Esto es: tienen un cable adicional que se lleva hasta el extremo donde te interesa mantener la tensión. Como el cable de censado tiene poca corriente hay casi nula caída. Por supuesto que tenes que conseguirla. Si te animas podrías abrir la tuya y levantar el censado de voltaje para llevarlo al extremo. Para mi es la mejor solución aunque implica algo más elaborado o conseguirla en el mercado, aunque he visto fabricantes que las ofrecen. Sino por supuesto que subiendo el voltaje llevaras menos corriente y por lo tanto menor caída en el mismo , luego al final del mismo deberás bajar la tensión  de alguna forma.


----------

